# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Zar sam ja najgora?

## V&NMama

Ovako: odmah da budem jasna, nema riječi kojima bi mogla opisati ljubav i privrženost svome sinčiću, kao i sve vi svoju djecu, volim ga više od ičeg na svijetu. Ali ima dana kad tako jaaako poželim da sam ona ja odprije nego sam postala mama, da se mogu probudit kad hoću, ustat kad hoću i isplanirat dan onako kako bi htjela ili još bolje uopće ga ne isplanirat, nego samo živjet, prošetat, pogledat film.. Ponekad se osjećam kao da sam zarobljena, ne znam dal me netko razumije, meni se čini da ste vi sve savršene mame i u potpunosti uživate u toj ulozi, samo ja da sam neki izrod, kao da nisam normalna  :/ . Ne usudim se to nikome reći ni pričat o tome jer bi vjerojatno naišla na osudu..

----------


## rossa

nisi, vjerujem da svi imaju takve trenutke.
Posebno one mame čiji su muževi terenci, a roditelji žive negdje drugdje pa su nerazdvojne od bebe.
ja nekad budem presretna kad je MD vani, a Mo spava.

----------


## srecica

Dobro dosla u jedan novi svijet, svijet majcinstva   :Love:  

Sve tvoje nedoumice su normalne, zivot ti se okrenuo doslovno naglavce i osjecaj da si zarobljena je normalan ... niti smo svi isti niti smo svi savrseni.
Mene su mucila ista pitanja i nedoumice, isto su mi se sve mame koje me okruzije cinile savrsene. Posebno zato sto je moja princeza tako jako jako plakala, pa sam se jos vise osjecala krivom sto me uopce more takve misli ... i onda sam se opustila ... da opustila ... prepustila sam se osjecaju ljubavi prema tom malom bicu ... pustila sam da me nosi zivot, nju sam uklopila u tu rijeku, svugdje gdje sam isla ja isla je i ona. 
Jednostavno sam se pustila, maknula sam sat sa ruke i zajedno smo nasle novi ritam budenja, dorucka, tusiranja. Najvise mi je pomoglo da spavam barem jednu dnevnu turu s njom, tako sam ipak bila manje umorna ... i dalje sam planirala nase dnevne aktivnosti ali bez nekih jako cvrstih termina i okvira.

Sad mi to sve zvuci jednostavno i normalno, tada mi se cinilo tako tesko i nedostizno ... pokusaj se ne boriti protiv novog nacina zivljenja.

----------


## annie84

Da, znam kako ti je.

Prvo jer su roditelji MM-a udaljeni 180 km od nas, a moja mama isto toliko, ali na suprotnoj strani, a neki i u drugoj državi. Uz to sam se i preselila u drugu državu pa ovdje nemam nikoga kome mogu ostaviti dijete. 

Tako da ne mogu ništa spontano napraviti, MM-a pola dana nema doma...

Naravno da mi nedostaje otići na koncert, pogledati film u kinu (a ne na laptopu), popiti kavu u bilo koje doba dana...

No, nekako sam si organizirala vrijeme na najbolji mogući način, pokušavam u to uklopiti prijatelje, čak sam bila sat i pol na koncertu (doduše prije 2 mjeseca, ali opet...), proslavila rođendan s puno dragih ljudi...

Pokušavam voditi život na način na koji sam ga vodila i prije i nikoga ne zapostavljati  :Smile: 

Vjerujem da kako će J. rasti, tako ću ja imati više slobode, bar se tješim  :Smile:

----------


## Ifigenija

:Love:  
Još par godina i par djece i kompletno ćeš zaboraviti na to kako je bilo.  :Smile: 
Ništa ti neće nedostajati osim par sati mira  :Smile: 
Sretno, i drži se!

Šalim se, ali ne skroz   :Laughing:  

Sve je to u redu, nismo mi aparati na 1 ili 0. Preobrazba u mamu traje i traje i traje.

Neki kažu da je žena mama u punini tek nakon trećeg, i što sam dulje mama ja to više vjerujem...iako još nemam treće, ali mi je jasan princip.

----------


## annie84

> ... pokusaj se ne boriti protiv novog nacina zivljenja.


Jako lijepo rečeno i jako istinito.

----------


## Mamita

Sve ovo što si nabrojaka da želiš imat ćeš opet kroz neko vrijeme. Sad su tu neki drugi prioriteti.
Vrijeme kad nas djeca više ne trebaju dođe prebrzo.

----------


## laumi

> Ovako: odmah da budem jasna, nema riječi kojima bi mogla opisati ljubav i privrženost svome sinčiću, kao i sve vi svoju djecu, volim ga više od ičeg na svijetu. Ali ima dana kad tako jaaako poželim da sam ona ja odprije nego sam postala mama, da se mogu probudit kad hoću, ustat kad hoću i isplanirat dan onako kako bi htjela ili još bolje uopće ga ne isplanirat, nego samo živjet, prošetat, pogledat film.. Ponekad se osjećam kao da sam zarobljena, ne znam dal me netko razumije, meni se čini da ste vi sve savršene mame i u potpunosti uživate u toj ulozi, samo ja da sam neki izrod, kao da nisam normalna  :/ . Ne usudim se to nikome reći ni pričat o tome jer bi vjerojatno naišla na osudu..


Mogu te samo potpisati.

Iako uživam s klincima i volim ih neizmjerno i iako idem 3 puta tjedno na brzo hodanje (sama), jako mi fali ona sloboda i spontanost koju smo MM i ja imali prije. 
Često se osjećam zarobljeno u ovom životu - kojeg sam sama birala - i nadam se (i veselim) da će taj osjećaj blijediti kako budu djeca rasla i mogla nas pratiti u aktivnostima koje volimo, a koje smo privremeno morali staviti na stranu.

I, naravno, imam grižnju savjesti što se tako osjećam pa onda samu sebe podsjetim koliko sam sretna što su mi djeca zdrava.

----------


## dani1

Ti osjećaji su normalni, ja ih imam i znam da ću ih i dalje imati. Eto u zadnje vrijeme razmišljam kako mi je prvi već "velik" i s njim se može svugdje, ali tu su dvoje "malih" koji nedaju i boli me to. Jer recimo: imamo noć muzeja i ja bih tako rado s njim otišla to iskoristiti, ali zbog dvoje mlađih nemogu.
Ili, MM dva do tri puta ode navećer s dečkima, kak bi moj sin rekao, u bertiju. Moram priznati da sam ljubomorna ko pas na njega jer on može, a ja ne (bebica neda, moj mali sisavac). I tako ukrug. Mrzim zimu, depresivna mi je, već peti dan sam doma zbog bebe, ali proći će. Nakon kiše dođe sunce.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Ja ću potpisati dani1.
I meni je ova zima katastrofa. Nekako sve bude puno lakše kad dođe ljepše vrijeme pa možeš svugdje s djetetom. 
Ovako smo cijeli dan unutra, eventualno neka kraća šetnja, dosadno, svaki dan isti.
Moji i MMovi roditelji također nisu u Zg, MM po cijele dane radi i nekad me to baš izbedira. 
Ali kad dođe proljeće, onda smo balerina i ja vani, svugdje nas ima i bude super.

----------


## Kapric

Dobrodošla u sestrinstvo.

Imaš li mogućnosti, pokušaj si svaki dan odvojiti malo vremena za sebe (bilo to čitanje u kafiću, šetnja s prijateljicama ili buljenje u zid). Znam da to zvuči kao nemoguća misija... Već pola sata zbilja pomaže, kad se vratiš, ne možeš se (opet) nauživati djeteta.

----------


## miele

Welcome to the club!Ja se tako osjećam bar 3 puta na dan,mala haharica nikako ne spava,samo visi na meni,a starijem je dosadno,on bi da pravimo snješka i prošetamo po snijegu a ja bi se samo htjela na miru otuširati.Da ne govorim o ludom mentalnom sklopu da svakog zakidam za nešto,pa se luđački trudim sve nadoknaditi ali ne ide i tako svaki dan u krug.Ja se nadam da je samo pitanje ovog depresivnog vremena(stvarno mi je dojadilo sjediti svaki dan u kući) a isto tako znam da ne postojim više ja kao slobodna osoba,i da imam gomilu odgovornosti na vratu ali navikneš se s vremenom na taj manjak spontanosti(iskreno meni to najviše fali sa dragim-dok sve isplaniramo izgubimo volju),kad djeca porastu znam da će se sve normalizirati(nema šanse da ovo ponovno prolazim),zato svako malo kažem:rastite djeco,rastite da mama ne mora svaki dan kuhati ručak i gledati crtiće  :Laughing:  !Bez obzira na moje žute minute znam da sam sada punija osoba i da ispred mene i iza mene uvijek stoje dva nasmiješena lica(  :Grin:   i od one male krezubice) koja ne bih dala ni za kakvu slobodu ovog svijeta!!!!

----------


## pinguica

> Ovako: odmah da budem jasna, nema riječi kojima bi mogla opisati ljubav i privrženost svome sinčiću, kao i sve vi svoju djecu, volim ga više od ičeg na svijetu. Ali ima dana kad tako jaaako poželim da sam ona ja odprije nego sam postala mama, da se mogu probudit kad hoću, ustat kad hoću i isplanirat dan onako kako bi htjela ili još bolje uopće ga ne isplanirat, nego samo živjet, prošetat, pogledat film.. Ponekad se osjećam kao da sam zarobljena, ne znam dal me netko razumije, meni se čini da ste vi sve savršene mame i u potpunosti uživate u toj ulozi, samo ja da sam neki izrod, kao da nisam normalna  :/ . Ne usudim se to nikome reći ni pričat o tome jer bi vjerojatno naišla na osudu..


a zašto nemožeš? nemaš nikoga da ti pričuva sina? ja sve radim sa sinom, gledam filmove, dižem se kad mi paše, spavam kad on spava i ne spava (osim kad je gladan), financiram obitelj, igram nintendo sama ili s prijatelijma, vozim sobnu biciklu...
pa gdje su tate? moj puno toga odradi, mogu reći da stvarno dijelimo vrijeme i obaveze sa sinom 50/50, a i baka pomogne

----------


## annie84

> Ja ću potpisati dani1.
> I meni je ova zima katastrofa. Nekako sve bude puno lakše kad dođe ljepše vrijeme pa možeš svugdje s djetetom. 
> Ovako smo cijeli dan unutra, eventualno neka kraća šetnja, dosadno, svaki dan isti.
> Moji i MMovi roditelji također nisu u Zg, MM po cijele dane radi i nekad me to baš izbedira. 
> Ali kad dođe proljeće, onda smo balerina i ja vani, svugdje nas ima i bude super.


Kao da sam ja pisala, osim što ti imaš malu curu, a ja malog dečka   :Love:

----------


## Nia_Zg

Da, uhvatim se i ja ponekad u razmišljanjima kako je prije bilo jednostavno, pala bi ideja i spakirali se i išli. Sad je malo drugačije, nije više baš tako jednostavno jer mrvicu ne možemo voditi na sva mjesta kuda smo mi nekada išli...
Ali opet... jučer je baš MM komentirao "Uopće ne znam kako smo prije živjeli bez nje, sad mi je život bez nje nezamisliv". Eto ova rečenica govori sve, život se okrene za 180 stupnjeva, ali da i možemo ne bi ga htjeli vratiti na staro  :Smile:

----------


## arilu

Ja sam jako, jako, jako teško prihvatila svoj gubitak slobode. Dok sam bila trudna nisam uopće o tome razmišljala, ali kad se N. rodila cijela ta situacija mi je užasno teško pala. Posebno zato jer je N. bila beba koja je proplakala i provrištala svoju cijelu prvu i dobar dio druge godine, pa je nisam mogla voditi čak ni u običnu šetnju po ulici jer bi podemonila od njenog konstantnog vrištanja. 
I tek malo prije njenog drugog rođendana sam se "skulirala". Sad je MM i ja vodimo svugdje, na duga putovanja, izlete, planinarenja i sad uživam u toj novoj slobodi. Zapravo jednom smo išli na izlet bez nje i zaključili da je nećemo više ostavljat dok ne napuni 18!  :Grin:

----------


## bijelko

i ja s isto tako osjećam, ali najčešće kad je on nervozan. onda duboko udahnem i izmamim ga smiješak i kriza me prođe. ne sjećam se kad sam se zadnji put naspavala, bila na kavi u zadimljenom kafiću, otišla bezbrižno kod frizera a da ne mislim kako je baš sad sigurno gladan, ali isto tako ne znam ni kad mi se netko tako nevino i iskreno nasmiješio i ispričao nešto sa gigigiigi :Heart: 
naravno da x puta poludim, svi mi tako ali pomalo smo se već navikli živjeti kako on dirigira. nemam nikoga u krugu od 400 km, samo MM i ja i par prijatelja koji imaju svoje bebače na brizi, pa svejedno se družimo, samo sad u poslijepodnevnim satima....
ionako će prebrzo narast, trebamo uživati u ovim trenucima...

----------


## we&baby

V&NMama,

taaaak te kuzim.....eh.

----------


## mamitzi

mislim da iskustvo djeteta koje zarobljava mamu je jedno od najčešćih, ali istovremeno nije ga uvijek lako priznati. čini mi se da ovisi jako o tome i kakvo je dijete i koliko mame imaju pomoć sa strane. s prvom bebom prošla sam par gadnih epizoda kad nam je tata odlazio na put od nekoliko tjedana a nažalost nismo imali pomoć sa strane. tako sam na kraju i prestala odlaziti na forum jer sam se osjećala baš kao najgora mama. sve forumske mame su pisale kako im djeca nedostaju i dok peru kosu u kupaoni, samo sam ja željela da dođe netko i čuva moje dijete dok ja perem kosu i ne samo to, da mi čuva dijete dok ja jedem (imala sam velikog nespavača,nacicanka).osjećala sam se kao potpuna nesposobna bezosjećajna gubitnica - tek sad vidim koliko  nepotrebno.

----------


## Zdenka2

Moj sin je bio dijete koje je visilo na meni. Ne samo da je tražio moju prisutnost nego 100 % usredotočenost na sebe. Spavao je ne pokraj mene nego na meni. Po kući je svuda išao za mnom i sa mnom, a kad sam nekamo morala otići bez njega, čupali bi ga od mene. Samo meni je dopuštao da ga presvlačim i kupam; sve je bilo: mama će. Jedno vrijeme čak nije htio ni jesti ono što nisam ja skuhala... To je bilo jako naporno, sisalo mi je energiju, ali je na toj tako intenzivnoj povezanosti u ranoj dobi izrastao čvrst i blizak odnos u kojem sada uživam. On se polako odvojio i energetski uglavnom osamostalio, ali jake spone emotivne povezanosti sa mnom su ostale. Lijepo mi je biti tako povezana i bliska s mojim velikim dječakom. To je za mene veliki izvor sreće i utjehe.

----------


## KayaR

Ja sam rodila dve bebe zaredom i moj dotad bezbrizni devojacki zivot se okrenuo naglavce.Ba sve sve SVE je odjedanput postalo drukcije.
Cesto mi se cinilo da svakodnevno tumaram po lavirintu s moje dve bebe s razlicitim potrebama i da nikako ne sagledavam "izlaz".
Md je odjednom postao MM koji stalno putuje i nikada ga nema,moji roditelji(koji su do tada gledali samo u mene)su odjednom postali baka i deda koji su fascinirani novim bicima,i svi(i ja)su zaboravili na mene :Laughing: .
Taj osecaj"upregnutosti"je potrajao oko tri godine....Osecala sam se najgorom mamom na svetu zato sto ne uspevam da uzivam u majcinstvu,vec sve dozivljavam kao ringispil
A onda,gle cuda,sve je postalo tako lako,divno,i za uzivanje.Momci su porasli,mama je ponovo bila vitka i naspavana.....no i dan danas me grize savest sto nisam uspela da uzivam u njihovom bebinstvu,proletelo je....i nekako mi promaklo :Crying or Very sad: .
I onda sam odlucila da sve to prodjem jos jedanput.Rodila se ona,moja princeza :Zaljubljen: ,i sada zaista uzivam.Iako sam zarobljenija nego ikada to mi ne pada tesko.Nikakvi izlasci,kafenisanje s prijateljicama .soping,sve ono za cime sam ceznula ranije me ne ispunjavaju kao bavljenje s moje tri cupave glavice.Potpuno sam im se posvetila i to mi se visestruko vraca.Onih dana kada vucem podocnjake do kolena stidljivo pomislim-da li mi je ovo zaista trebalo :Rolling Eyes: ali svaki njihov osmeh trenutno otera tu sumnju.Svesna sam da su maleni taaaako kratko i da sve sto se trenutno cini kao velika muka prodje tako brzo,da ce za sve ostalo biti itekako vremena a dragoceni trenuci se nikada nece vratiti....valjda sam sazrela,sta li.... :Smile:

----------


## laumi

> Moj sin je bio dijete koje je visilo na meni. Ne samo da je tražio moju prisutnost nego 100 % usredotočenost na sebe. Spavao je ne pokraj mene nego na meni. Po kući je svuda išao za mnom i sa mnom, a kad sam nekamo morala otići bez njega, čupali bi ga od mene. Samo meni je dopuštao da ga presvlačim i kupam; sve je bilo: mama će. Jedno vrijeme čak nije htio ni jesti ono što nisam ja skuhala... To je bilo jako naporno, sisalo mi je energiju, ali je na toj tako intenzivnoj povezanosti u ranoj dobi izrastao čvrst i blizak odnos u kojem sada uživam. On se polako odvojio i energetski uglavnom osamostalio, ali jake spone emotivne povezanosti sa mnom su ostale. Lijepo mi je biti tako povezana i bliska s mojim velikim dječakom. To je za mene veliki izvor sreće i utjehe.


Ovakva je moja najmlađa djevojčica. Tvoj post mi daje nadu da će sve ispasti ok jer se ponekad ipak pitam da li je za nju dobra takva povezanost, jako je posesivna kad sam ja u pitanju (govori braci i seki da sam ja samo njezina mama, a ne i njihova) i ne bih htjela da izraste u posesivnu odraslu osobu. Ipak, instinkt mi govori da joj se trebam dati onoliko koliko ona želi i ne razbijati glavu  s ovim ili onim teorijama.

----------


## nenaa

> Ovako: odmah da budem jasna, nema riječi kojima bi mogla opisati ljubav i privrženost svome sinčiću, kao i sve vi svoju djecu, volim ga više od ičeg na svijetu. Ali ima dana kad tako jaaako poželim da sam ona ja odprije nego sam postala mama, da se mogu probudit kad hoću, ustat kad hoću i isplanirat dan onako kako bi htjela ili još bolje uopće ga ne isplanirat, nego samo živjet, prošetat, pogledat film.. Ponekad se osjećam kao da sam zarobljena, ne znam dal me netko razumije, meni se čini da ste vi sve savršene mame i u potpunosti uživate u toj ulozi, samo ja da sam neki izrod, kao da nisam normalna :/ . Ne usudim se to nikome reći ni pričat o tome jer bi vjerojatno naišla na osudu..


Joj joj draga, ti si možda jedna od rijetkih i hrabrih ovdje koja je zapravo javno rekla ono što sigurno, sve mi, ponekad pomislimo. Svaka zdrava i normalna mama ima krize. Ali nabrojiš do 10, pogledaš to malo stvorenje i brzo se vratiš u realnost. Ja sam ti potpuno vjerujem da obožavaš svog sina, i što više mislim da je ovaj tvoj iskreni post dokaz da je sa tobom sve uredu. Za mene svatko tko tvrdi da mu se to nikad nije dogodilo, laže.

I ja obožavam svoju malu čimpanzicu koja još i sad najviše voli visiti na mami (tome je kriv sling). I često pomišljam kako je bilo divno ustati, ići sa frendicama na kavicu, raditi, trošiti na sebe i svoje gušte, izlaziti( o Bože IZLAZITI, što to bijaše izlazak?). Ali kad je pogledam i sjetim se muke i truda, trudničkih dana, bolova na porodu, prve šetnje ma svega...Nebi se više vraćala tamo u ono vrijeme. A izrast će oni i proživit ćemo mi još jednu mladost, samo da ih sprdimo na faks. VALJDA?

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Mogu te samo potpisati.
> 
> Iako uživam s klincima i volim ih neizmjerno i iako idem 3 puta tjedno na brzo hodanje (sama), jako mi fali ona sloboda i spontanost koju smo MM i ja imali prije. 
> Često se osjećam zarobljeno u ovom životu - kojeg sam sama birala - i nadam se (i veselim) da će taj osjećaj blijediti kako budu djeca rasla i mogla nas pratiti u aktivnostima koje volimo, a koje smo privremeno morali staviti na stranu.
> 
> I, naravno, imam grižnju savjesti što se tako osjećam pa onda samu sebe podsjetim koliko sam sretna što su mi djeca zdrava.


Pošto ti mene znaš tu i tamo potpisati, hajde da i ja tebe :Klap: , osim brzog hodanja :Grin: 

Ma meni je to toliko normalno što je napisano u uvodnom postu,i ostalima,  nisam ni očekivala da ću se drugačije osjećati kad dobijem dijete (a kamoli troje), 
vidjela sam takvih postova koliko hoćeš na ovom forumu, jedan je bio lijep topic Lutonjice o tome,
moje prijateljice misle isto, 
i sasvim pod normalno tako razmišljaju...

 i savršeno je prirodno da 

ne možeš hrpu novih obaveza i briga, a nedostatak vremena,
 shvaćati kao blagoslov i praviti se da roditeljstvo ne donosi jako puno posla, a odnosi puno živaca.

Blagoslov i veselje donosi u  drugim stvarima.

Sve napisano mi je tako normalno i prirodno, toliko uobičajeno, nikakva topla voda....samo život, normalan život...

----------


## flower

meni je uvijek zanimljivo citirati istr. koje je pokazalo da procjena kvalitete zivota naglo pada nakon rodj. djeteta - a kako i ne bi, to malo cudo zahtjeva jako puno odricanja. i nisi najgora, sasvim si normalna.

----------


## laumi

Baš to, *flower*, kvaliteta života, htjeli mi to priznati ili ne, nužno opada. Bitno nam je da u svakom smislu namirimo djecu, a sebi i supružniku koliko se uspijemo posvetiti - to je već druga priča. I ne volim, kad spomenem nešto takvo, da svi "skaču" na mene, u smislu što bih ja htjela kraj troje lijepe, dobre, zdrave djece?!
A ja sam kao osoba postojala i prije nego što sam dobila djecu i moje potrebe su ostale iste i, konačno, ako požalim za ovim vremenima kad sam imala puno više vremena za sebe i MM-a, zar to znači da sam loša mama, da ne volim svoju djecu dovoljno da zaboravim na svoje potrebe i da nisam zahvalna što ih imam i što su zdravi?
Eto, ne volim kad se na stvari gleda crno-bijelo.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Ovakva je moja najmlađa djevojčica. Tvoj post mi daje nadu da će sve ispasti ok jer se ponekad ipak pitam da li je za nju dobra takva povezanost, jako je posesivna kad sam ja u pitanju (govori braci i seki da sam ja samo njezina mama, a ne i njihova) i ne bih htjela da izraste u posesivnu odraslu osobu. Ipak, instinkt mi govori da joj se trebam dati onoliko koliko ona želi i ne razbijati glavu s ovim ili onim teorijama.


 
Ovisi najviše o tebi - ti moraš postaviti granice toj posesivnosti. Istina je da je dio toga djetetova osobna karakteristika, ali i ona se može odgojno usmjeravati. Mom sinu je jako dugo trebalo da prihvati sestru, a pogotovo to da sam ja i njoj mama i da i njoj dajem svoje vrijeme i osjećaje. Ali, tu se nisam dala - nisam nikako dopustila da on nju isključuje u bilo kojoj situaciji. I još nešto, nisam dozvolila ni da mene "pojede". Davala sam se bez ostatka dok je bio sasvim mali, a kasnije sam znala ostaviti prostora i energije za sebe kad sam osjetila da on previše toga zauzima. No, uza sve te granice koji su normalni dio odnosa među ljudima i njegovog odrastanja, postoji poseban odnos između nas kojeg on i ja uvijek u dubini duše osjećamo. 

Inače, sad sam pročitala cijeli topik, pa vidim da sam bila malo off. Nisam nikad osjećala to žaljenje koje govorite - to je prednost starijeg majčinstva. Ja sam dobro iživjela svoju mladost i toliko sam se zaželjela djece i dječjeg svijeta da sam u tome potpuno uživala ne žaleći ni za čim. Kad bih osjetila potrebu za odmak našla sam načina da si to priuštim. Ništa više ne može biti kao prije djece, ali to ne znači da se ne može naći načina da se nekamo ode bez njih i da se uživa u nekim odraslim stvarima.

----------


## laumi

> Nisam nikad osjećala to žaljenje koje govorite - to je prednost starijeg majčinstva. Ja sam dobro iživjela svoju mladost i toliko sam se zaželjela djece i dječjeg svijeta da sam u tome potpuno uživala ne žaleći ni za čim.


Da, i ja smatram da je to velika prednost starijeg majčinstva. Ja sam prvo dijete rodila s 22 godine i tada sam bila potpuno zadovoljna jer mi izlasci nisu falili, a sve drugo smo radili uz nju i bilo nam je super jer je bila beba koja je bila uvijek i svagdje zadovoljna. Međutim, kad je došlo drugo dvoje djece, nažalost smo postali više vezani za kuću i za sve nam je potrebna puno veća logistika, naročito kad želimo negdje otići samo nas dvoje (u kino npr.) jer je puno lakše naći osobu koja će čuvati jedno dijete nego onu kojoj možeš ostaviti troje.

A što se tiče povezanosti i posesivnosti, jako pazim da se dvoje starije djece ne osjete zakinutima kraj "malog emocionalnog vampirića" i ona, kako odrasta, shvaća da nije jedina i da me mora dijeliti. Negoduje, doduše, ali nema joj druge nego da se navikne na to.

----------


## susret

> Neki kažu da je žena mama u punini tek nakon trećeg, i što sam dulje mama ja to više vjerujem...iako još nemam treće, ali mi je jasan princip.


Hm, čini mi se da u tome ima nešto, bar što se mene tiče. Svako dijete druga priča. I možda nije fer, posebno prema prvoj djeci, ali tako je... Sada sa trećim sam se potpuno uživjela u ulogu majke, uživam u davanju i brizi o klincima. Sa prvom sam imala puno drugih planova: posao, organizacija života. Sa drugim sam taman upisala fax, bila sam strašno motivirana da ga i završim jer sam osjećala da mi je to zadnji vlak (25g.). Sada je sve to nekako iza mene, osjećam se ostvarenom na drugim područjima i mogu se jednostavno prepustiti, uživati u bebi i klincima. Al, lagala bi kad bi rekla da nema i dana kada bih najradije da živim bez toga da konstantno brinem o nekom, nečem, da ispraznim glavu jer ponekad imam osjećaj da u nju više ne stane...

----------


## susret

> Joj joj draga, ti si možda jedna od rijetkih i hrabrih ovdje koja je zapravo javno rekla ono što sigurno, sve mi, ponekad pomislimo. Svaka zdrava i normalna mama ima krize. Ali nabrojiš do 10, pogledaš to malo stvorenje i brzo se vratiš u realnost. Ja sam ti potpuno vjerujem da obožavaš svog sina, i što više mislim da je ovaj tvoj iskreni post dokaz da je sa tobom sve uredu. Za mene svatko tko tvrdi da mu se to nikad nije dogodilo, laže.


Potpisujem!

----------


## apricot

Nisi ti najgora, ja sam najgora!
Moje dijete danas ima predstavu, a meni se ne ide i uopće me ne zanima.
A moram otići da je ne povrijedim.

Mi nismo uspjeli pronaći model da svi budemo zadovoljni; trenutno živimo životom prilagođenom djeci i vrlo često smo frustrirani zbog toga.
Izlazimo isključivo s djecom, poslove planiramo prema njihovom zdravstvenom stanju...
Vrlo često u "puknemo", ali onda se dobro izvičem pa je neko vrijeme mir.

Svejedno se tješim kako su to povremene i kratkotrajne eskapade u kojima djeca osjećaju da ih volimo, ali da smo jednostavno iz nekog razloga došli na rub...

----------


## dorotea24

ma ja mislim da je svima ponekad tako. samo što ja nikada ne pomislim kako bih da ih nema nego jednostavno mi je ova situacija jedina realna, moguća i zamisliva. niti ne mislim kako bih da sam bez obaveza jer to samtram regresijom. bude mi jako teško, frustrirajuće, izderem se, izvičem, ne postupim kako treba no onda pomislim kako to sve mora biti normalno. samo se pomiri sa situacijom i misli da je ovo samo jedan period koji ima svojih pozitivnih, ali i negativnih strana koje se većinom odnose na taj psihofizički napor i iscrpljenost zbog koje se onda ponašamo kako se ponašamo.....no i to će proći, a opet kad prođe više nećemo imati tako malu slatku dječicu pored sebe da ih gnječimo i stišćemo. zato je izgleda najljepše biti baka :D

----------


## frost

> Ja ću potpisati dani1.
> I meni je ova zima katastrofa. Nekako sve bude puno lakše kad dođe ljepše vrijeme pa možeš svugdje s djetetom. 
> Ovako smo cijeli dan unutra, eventualno neka kraća šetnja, dosadno, svaki dan isti.
> Moji i MMovi roditelji također nisu u Zg, MM po cijele dane radi i nekad me to baš izbedira. 
> Ali kad dođe proljeće, onda smo balerina i ja vani, svugdje nas ima i bude super.


sve ovako, samo drugi grad i nemam balerinu  :Smile: 
mm radi i jos ode da nesto obavi, sto iz obaveze sto iz zabave. glupo da sedi kod kuce i on kad ja moram, a opet , nekad bi ga vezala cisto jer mislim da nije fer, a opet..otkud znam
bas sam grozno ovih dana

----------


## mandy

meni se isto prvih par godina činilom kao da sam izgubila sebe, kad bih i stigla na kavu s njima priče su se naravno vrtile oko bljuckanja, kakanja, kad su se probudile i sl.; kao da je sve ostalo odjednom isparilo i kao da više nisam postojala ni u jednom obliku osim u obliku mame; pred kraj porodiljnog jedva sam čekala povratak na posao; čim su jedna pa druga krenule u vrtić i školu sve se promijenilo, dobila sam vrijeme za sebe i ponekad bih znala uzeti godišnji i ipak ih ostaviti u vrtiću ili dati MM da ih odvede , da bih mogla duže spavati, otići s frendicama na kavu i biti samo prijateljica i žena, a to jutro ne i mama; sad su već velike (14,11) i već zadnjih par godina vode jedan dio svojih života potpuno "samostalno" , odlaze na slobodne aktivnosti, u kino, koncerte sa svojim društvom, MM i ja ostajemo sami, imamo vremena za oboje i svaki za sebe; isto toliko zadnjih godina planiramo treće i naravno da me muči ona dilema "zar opet u pelene i u kuću nekoliko godina?"; jednostavno postoji to vrijeme kad se moramo odreći sebe i svojih sekundarnih potreba..
- MM i ja smo imali jedan dobar običaj koji smo uveli čim su djeca mogla ostajati kod baka i djedova , jednu noć u tjednu smo ih ostavljali kod bake a mi bismo izašli van, najčešće sami, jer nam je nedostajalo vrijeme za slobodan razgovor i druženje, kod kuće je sve to bilo između buđenja , pelena, obroka; svaki tjedan kod druge bake, one nisu bile opterećene, a mi smo imali vrijeme kao par, a ne samo kao mama i tata

----------


## KayaR

*Mandy* i kod mene slicno,jedino sto ja vec imam trece dete :Smile: 
I mi smo imali obicaj da vikendom dodje deda i prespava kod nas,tako deca budu zbrinuta a mi mozemo izaci "kao nekad".To je bilo kada su bili manji,a kasnije bi prespavljivali kod bake ponekad.
A za trece sam se odlucila nakon 8 godina.I moram priznati da mi je super.Bude tesko,ali mi celokupna guzva obaveza i nedostatka vremena za sebe sada mnogo lakse pada nego  pre 10 godina :Very Happy:

----------


## anamix

V&N mama tocno tako se i ja osjecam. od prvog do zadnjeg slova. pitala me neki dan prijateljica da se mogu vratiti 11 mjeseci unatrag bi li se odlucila na dijete. rekla sam joj da ne znam. najiskrenije - ne znam, ali eto ne moram se ni odlucivati, ali moram se prilagodjavati. nekad mi dodje da samo stisnem delet svom trenutnom zivotu, nekad me ni njegov krezubi osmijeh ne povrati, fali mi posao, odrasli ljudi, kino, koncerti, vecere s dragim, pijuckanje vina u ponoc...ali nadam se da ce se sve to opet vratiti. a opet ne mogu zamisliti da jedan dan moja mrvica nije sa mnom

----------


## Handy

Meni je nakon prvog poroda bilo tako, jer sam mislila da sve moram ja učiniti i da će bez mene sve propasti. Od kad imam drugo dijete imam osjećaj da imam više vremena za sebe. Ustvari ga nemam više, ali sam bolje organizirala život. Ako želim negdje otići-nađem čuvanje (muž, mama) i odem, ako želim pogledati film-snimim ga i pogledam kad imam vremena, isto je i s čitanjem, Internetom... Pokušavam zaista sve obaviti na vrijeme, tako da kad djeca spavaju mogu raditi ono što volim. Pokušavam izbjeći prazan hod (ono kad niti nešto radim po kući, niti se bavim djecom, niti radim nešto za sebe). Evo, danas: dijete me probudilo u 6i45 i nastavio je spavati, a ja nisam mogla zaspati, pa sam sjela za komp, uz šalicu kave!

----------


## alenka.lucija

Život je promjena i zato oplači stari i prigrli novi i kad se prestaneš s time boriti sve će doći na svoje mjesto :Cool: 

...i da, to je normalno što osjećaš!
...i da , sve mame se tako osjećaju!
...i da, nijedna nije savršena! 
..evo ti jdan :Klap:  što si mama kao i ostale.. :Love:

----------


## kljucic

_Resistance_ is futile  :Laughing:

----------


## tandina

potpisujem!!!  to je normalno! ne voliš dijete manje radi toga, i treba ti vrijeme samo za tebe....to je nužno za zdravlje  a da će se vrijeme p.d. (prije djeteta) vratiti, neće! osim eventualno ako bude neko vrijeme preko praznika kod baka i djedova - što se meni nije dogodilo  ali povremeno zbrisat sa mužem na vikend putovanje. o, da!  danas je ispropagirano da žena mora biti sređena, ispunjena, s hobijem, raditi i imati dijete. j....., to je glupost. pa se onda osjećamo kao da nam je dijete nešto uzelo. a za dvadeset godina ćemo se sjećati ovog razdoblja kao najljepšeg - osmijesi, druženje, maženje, ljepota, radost, neispavanost, jutra kad smo moglo odspavati duže, a muž i djeca donijeli doričak u krevet.  nekad mi se čini da neće biti ljepše nego sad. kratko će trajati ova fizička potreba za mnom.   a da imam svo vrijeme svijeta, možda bih više spavala i bila više kreativna, a što bih kad bi otkucao biološki sat - gledala mlade majke u parku sa grčem u želucu i čuvala nećake- mislim da bih bila tuž na.  iako mi je skroz ok da žena nema dijete. govorim o svojim osjećajima.  da živimo u većim zajednicama, sve bi bilo drugačije, pritisak na majku bi bio manji, i fizički, a bile bi socijalno aktivnije, pa time i emotino i psihički zadovoljnije, ali što je tu je.  meni uvijek pomogne kad zamislim da sam već stara....pa pogledam u prošlost. tad sam sretna, jako sretna što sam majka.

----------


## puntica

razumijem te, itekako

i ja sam grozna. Sad je M. bila 3  tjedna doma, nije išla u vrtić jer je bila bolesna.  :Sad: 

Ja sam u početku uživala jer mi jako nedostaje kad je ne vidim po cijele dane, ali nakon nekog vremena sam pukla. Jedva sam čekala da ozdravi i da krene u vrtić da mogu konačno dobit 5 minuta za sebe i da konačno nešto radim (radim uglavnom od doma, a kad je ona kući ne mogu niš radit, pa imam hrpu zaostataka, ne spavam noćima jer tad ona spava pa ja radim itd.)
Neki dan sam skroz pukla, kad se mm vratio s posla rekla sam mu da ja idem, ne znam di, ali idem. I neće me bit bar 2h  :Grin: 
Otišla sam na kavu i pročitala pola knjige. Baš mi je bilo super.

MM i ja smo prije mjesec dana prvi put izašli bez nje. Išli smo u kino. U 14, s hrpom klinaca. Ali bili smo u kinu  :Laughing:  Nemamo nikoga ko bi M. mogao pričuvati, osim bake koja je ponekad u zg, a uglavnom nije.

E da, ja sam prije par mjeseci bila na koncertu  :Shock:  Do 2  :Shock:  Osjećala sam se ko balavica koja prvi put izlazi. Nakon toga sam par dana bila super super i niš mi nije bilo teško.

treba ponekad izaći, ako se može, bar malo

----------

